# Multipanel MP177



## maccap (12 März 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

als ich hörte, dass Siemens ein MP177 rausbringt, habe ich mich sehr darüber gefreut, da wir bisher immer ein TP177B einsetzen. Nun dachte ich, dass ich die Vorteile des Multipanels auch endlich für einen erschwinglichen Preis nutzen könnte, wie z.b. Skripte oder Archive.
Habe mir extra die Mühe gemacht flex 2008 zu installieren und bin da erst bei den Systemgrenzen darauf gestoßen, dass das Teil garnix davon kann.

Kann es sein, dass der einzige Unterschied zum TP ist, dass das Teil ne Soft-SPS laufen lassen kann, der eh kein Kunde vertraut, oder bin ich völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?

Der Preisunterschied zu einem MP277 8" ist mir dann doch zu groß.

Gruß maccap


----------



## Ide (12 März 2009)

Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Soft-SPS auf dem MP177 laufen zu lassen? Sind die Erfahrungen eigentlich wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2009)

Hallo Ide,
ich verwende die MP277 mit Soft SPS. Meine Erfahrungen sind da eigendlich ganz gut.
Das MP177 habe ich jetzt selber noch nicht testen können aber ein Kollege von mir setzt Sie ein und ist sehr zufrieden.
Ich denke mal MP177 mit Soft SPS in der Leistungsfähigkeit einer 314er für Brutto 1250,--€ ist schon sehr intressant.

gruß helmut


----------



## maccap (12 März 2009)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit ner Soft-SPS gemacht hätte. Ich sage nur, dass die Aktzeptanz bei Kunden im industriellen Umfeld noch nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Ide (12 März 2009)

Danke Helmut für das Feedback! Das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. Ich muss das ganze mal genau durchrechnen. Aber schlecht wäre es schon nicht....


----------



## Sinix (22 Januar 2010)

Stehe auch gerade vor der Frage TP177B Color oder MP177 und benötige mal entscheidenden Tipp, da im CA01 der gleiche Preis ausgespukt wird. Sieht man mal von der Soft-SPS-Fähigkeit ab, finde ich noch die Farbauflösung lt. Technische Info interessant: TP 256 / MP 64k ... Hat das MP also ne höhere Auflösung für den gleichen Preis? Was würdet ihr einsetzen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2010)

immer das MP...!


----------



## jabba (22 Januar 2010)

----------------------


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (23 Januar 2010)

btw:
für "interessante" Siemens-Kunden gibt es auch MP177 mit Archiven und Skripten.


----------



## Waelder (8 Februar 2010)

@Verkohlte Leiche
was heisst interessant ? Muss ich dann grösser 6 stellig einkaufen ?

Kann das Ding nun Script und Archiv oder nicht ? Mit meinem WCF2008 SP1 kann es das nicht.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Dr.M (8 Februar 2010)

Also Archive kanns mal definitiv nicht. Nach ner Skriptfähigkeit hab ich auch schon mal gesucht, aber ebenfalls nichts gefunden.


----------



## BPlagens (8 Februar 2010)

*Archive + Skripte?*

Also mir wurde auch das TP177B angeboten. Ein wirklich schönes Gerät aber eben keine Skripte!

@Verkohlte Leiche: Bist du sicher das es Kunden gibt bei denen die Skript-Funktion frei geschalten ist?

Mein Siemens-Vertreter lässt extra ein Plug-In schreibe, damit ich verschiedene Werte auf einem USB-Stick als CSV-Datei sichern kann.

Glaube nicht das er das machen würde, wenn "Siemens intern" eine Version mit Skripting existiert!

Wenn es eine solche gibt, bräuchte man ja "nur" ein Image vom OS und das nötige Plug-In für WinCCFlex.

Hat das einer?


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (8 Februar 2010)

Hi,

was "interessant" speziell heißt, weiß ich nicht genau. Nur so: einer, der bloß 5 Panels und 2-3 CPUs abnimmt ist in dem Sinne nicht "interessant".

Das Ding "könnte" Skripte und Archive, "darf" es aber nicht. Technisch wäre es dazu in der Lage. Es ist, wie es ist: ein Produkt, das weniger kostet, muss auch weniger können bzw. umgekehrt (das ist aber wirklich nicht neu, oder?).

Ich kenne mindestens einen Kunden, für den Skripte und Archive freigeschaltet wurden (Maschinenbauer aus NL). Hat vielleicht eine Ausschreibung gemacht mit entsprechendem Volumen und Siemens sah eine Chance, da ausreichend Gewinn zu machen -- nur so dahinspekuliert.

_BPlagens_ hat schon recht treffend beschrieben, was dazu flexible-technisch nötig wäre.

Die oben erwähnte Version wurde für diesen einen speziellen Kunden gemacht und trägt auch seinen Namen (vermutlich damit sie sich nicht so einfach illegal verbreitet), so dass sie nicht für die breite Masse geeignet ist. Es wird in diesem Fall auch nicht an die große Glocke gehängt -- ich hoffe, dass es nachvollziehbar ist.

Und damit wäre evtl. geklärt, warum der Siemens-Vertreter eine PlugIn-Lösung bevorzugt hat.


----------



## BPlagens (9 Februar 2010)

*Sdk*

Ich habe gestern noch meinen Vertreter angeschrieben. Das SDK kostet inkl. Schulung 5800,- EUR und setzt VS 2005 für CE-Geräte voraus.

Für eine OCX die man nur 1-2 mal hernimmt also völlig uninteressant - da nimmt man lieber das nächst "größere" Panel das Skripte unterstützt.


----------

